# making ashtrays



## swamper (Jun 10, 2013)

Any woodworkers on here that make ashtrays? I'm thinking of making a couple. I have a big oak burl that is still on the tree. Can I cut it off and inlet a small cast iron pan in to it while it is still green.


----------



## AndyRN (Oct 24, 2012)

I turned my ashtray on my lathe. I used a 10/4 chunk of cherry. If you are going to turn it, then as you know turning it while it is green is the best time to do so; however, as it dries it will shrink and it will not hold the shape of what you put in it. So, you have to make it oversized, let it dry then finish it to final dimensions. I would not worry about lining it in metal. Hot ash in wooden trays is not much of a concern as the ash that does fall off should be pretty cool. I have been using mine for some time with no burn marks. I have never turned burl, other than pens, and it is very finicky. The grain is very crazy, which makes it beautiful, but very difficult to work with. I say use it "as-is" without the metal. JMHO. I would really like to see pics when you are done and let me know how it goes.


----------



## AndyRN (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry if that's all stuff you know. Somebody who is going to work with burl probably knows that.


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

Sounds cool! If you go through with this, post pics along the way, please.


----------



## swamper (Jun 10, 2013)

Have to get my kids to help me post pictures. The burl is in my cellar now. Next step is to cut it into blocks and boil them.


----------



## T.E.Fox (Jul 11, 2013)

I made one for myself only about 2 weeks ago from Red Gum. Turned the tray area and a bit of carving/shaping for the body of it. I'd post a picture but my post count isn't high enough yet, bugger! Good luck and looking forward to seeing how it comes out.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I made one with an old cigar box and some scrap tin. I ripped off the lid and epoxied a small formed peice of tine on the edge for a rest. Its my homemade Stinky.


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

Here is a small one that fits well on my patio smoking table







The next one I work on will be twice this size.


----------



## kwkenny (Jul 19, 2013)

What tools would you use to carve an ashtray? I was thinking about just using a dremel and kinda start carving away at a chunk of wood


----------



## swamper (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't know what you have for tools. If you have a dremel go for it. I made a few trays with a pocket knife. I have a few tools now so I will hollow the ashtray out with my router but I still like carving by hand. I do have a set of carving chisels now though. Hand tools work great it just takes a little longer.


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 15, 2009)

I wonder what woods would be less susceptible to burn marks? Probably briar root but I doubt you'd find a large enough blank. I have a huge chunk of lignum vitae drying out that I was going to turn for mallet heads. Perhaps itd be an interesting experiment. 

Mrr


----------

